# for you Roubo lovers out there...



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

https://bidopia.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=2&weid=0&weiid=14068788&keyword=woodworking&lso=timeleftasc&pagenum=1&lang=En

André Jacob Roubo . He wrote a highly influential complete treatise on woodworking that covers practically all the associated trades. This multi-volume work, L'Art du Menuisier (The Art of the Joiner), published between 1769 and 1774 by the Académie des Sciences, contains sections and illustrations on: building carpentry, furniture making, and precious woodworking (ébénisterie), carriage making, and garden woodworking.

estimate: $4000 to $6000


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A lot of cash for one book…I think I'd spend it on wood or tools


----------

